# Exploring the New World (D&D 5th Edition)



## strongarm85 (Mar 5, 2015)

Our story begins on a ship an old sailing ship heading west. It is nearing dusk, and the crew is expecting to make landfall in the morning. Throughout the journey, the _Crescent_ has been beset by storm  and rough seas, delaying the journey by several days. It has two tall masts. It's main deck sits about 20 feet above the waves, and the ships keel rises four feet higher.

Above decks many busy sailors work tirelessly while most of the the ships 40 passengers ride bellow. While the ship is capable of carrying twice this number, almost every nook and cranny bellows decks have been filled stuffed with supplies bound for the "New World". A mysterious continent that arose overnight in the midst of a well charted sea, disrupting trade across the world in the process. 

The arrival of this continent that was heralded by the massive Tsunami it generated, effecting virtually every city along the coast while causing sea levels to rise. The destruction has been wide spread, and many fear what the "arrival" of the new world could mean. This tragedy was soon followed by wide spread rumor of new land,

However, this news was then followed by tales of a vast deserted land and cities that lie abandoned.

While some on this ship seek answers, and to prevent future disasters, many also seek an opportunity for profit, and a place to start a new life on a frontier.


----------

